# Shifa vs amc vs fumc



## Amaretto (Nov 11, 2017)

In terms of studies, experience and hostels if anyone can help with the comparison?


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Amaretto said:


> In terms of studies, experience and hostels if anyone can help with the comparison?


In terms of studies shifa is better because shifa has modeular system 
Amc is affiliated with nums univeraity and it has also modeular system
Faiji foundation is alsoo a good university and i am not pretty sure that it has modeular system or not fauji foundation university has 500 bedded hospital and patient exposure is high where as shifa international hospital is one of the best in pakistan and ameer loog under practice se treatment karwana pasand nae kartay in shifa i hope u understand


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

FUMC has the modular system implemented as well. Ive also heard from people I know that they also have PBL system as well. I've heard some people in this forum say that it's studies are just as awesome as Shifa with a very experienced faculty. It's attached hospital isn't 500 bed but actually a 820 bed(last time I checked)hospital with very good patient exposure. 

This is my personal opinion but I think it might be the CMH of the federal region. Reputation wise, it's right up there. I've known people who have studied there and I haven't heard a negative thing about them which obviously isn't true but shows that students are quite satisfied with it.
It's one of my top choices btw and I'd be jumping with joy if I get in


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Amaretto said:


> In terms of studies, experience and hostels if anyone can help with the comparison?


AMC > Shifa/FUMC.


----------



## Amaretto (Nov 11, 2017)

SuffyanZahid said:


> Amaretto said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of studies, experience and hostels if anyone can help with the comparison?
> ...


Why?


----------



## Hamster38 (Nov 11, 2017)

why....


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

AMC has three affiliated hospitals. MH is a 1200 bed hospital, CMH is a 2500 bed hospital and I don't know much about the third one. 
The faculty at AMC is one of the best.
AMC has the most extracurricular activities.
The fee is like 2/10 of other private colleges.
If you have a choice, don't even consider any other college tbh.
All three have Integrated Modular system. AMC is the oldest institute amongst the three.
You'll have a very bright chance of joining the Army. (even if you don't want to, it's good to have an option.)


----------



## Amaretto (Nov 11, 2017)

SuffyanZahid said:


> AMC has three affiliated hospitals. MH is a 1200 bed hospital, CMH is a 2500 bed hospital and I don't know much about the third one.
> The faculty at AMC is one of the best.
> AMC has the most extracurricular activities.
> The fee is like 2/10 of other private colleges.
> ...


Got in as international though


----------



## Amaretto (Nov 11, 2017)

Amaretto said:


> SuffyanZahid said:
> 
> 
> > AMC has three affiliated hospitals. MH is a 1200 bed hospital, CMH is a 2500 bed hospital and I don't know much about the third one.
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------

